# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Në agimin e ditës së shtatë....

## etan

Mbrekullia vete ....ky PowerMac 5 ,eshte dita e shtate pa nderprerje qe e kam lene ndezur dhe te konektuar tek Limewire dhe funksion mbrekulli.....sot e urrej windowsin ....Gjithcka eshte e pershtatur dhe me nke stil te vecante  iTunes,Garageband ,  Quicktime ,iMovie,iDVD ,Appleworks  etj,,,,asgje si mugon,,,,,,dhe kujdes   ,,,zero bug deri tani .

----------


## Xemlo

:buzeqeshje:  Shume gje interesante.E cuditshme se PC-ja ime ka 512ore 38min 26sek ndezur.Sa i bie tani, ma mer mendja se ka me shume se tre jave pa u fikur fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## etan

mos eshte gje cyber cafe ai pc-ja tend,pastaj e shoh pak te pamundur per nje windows te punoj kaq ore pa nje bug ..nje rekord  apo ndoshta eshte mbrekullia e tete e botes ....

----------


## edspace

Mund të ishte e pamundur për Windows 95, 98 por Windows XP mund të shkojë me javë e muaj pa asnjë problem. Unë kam vite që po e përdor tani dhe nuk mbaj mënd të jetë bllokuar ndonjëherë.

----------


## Xemlo

> mos eshte gje cyber cafe ai pc-ja tend,pastaj e shoh pak te pamundur per nje windows te punoj kaq ore pa nje bug ..nje rekord  apo ndoshta eshte mbrekullia e tete e botes ....


Po cybercafe ne shtepi i bie te jete.Eshte kompjuteri personal qe mban te lidhur me bridging edhe 8 kompjutera te tjere duke qene se modemin adsl e kam une. :buzeqeshje: .E di kur fiket ky? Kur vendos ta fik une  :buzeqeshje:

----------

